# which ovulation test kits



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello everyone,

After taking 100 mg clomid from day 2 to 6, on my day 12 scan i am told i had 5 eggs and 4 of them are mature. I am not given the injection also adviced not to have sex in case of having multiple pregnancy. but i took the risk and had sex. Unfortunately my period  started today  I am very disappointed and upset 

now this month i decided to buy ovulation test kits and try with them but i don't know which one to get.
I saw some in boots but i heard that it may be cheaper on the internet.
Has anyone bought ovulation test kits from internet? If so which one you would recommend?

Thank you.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi Gulshie

So sorry that the clomid didn't do the trick this month, is it the first month?   It is so tough when af turns up and you have been hoping and praying for a BFP. Try to stay   the good thing is that you had mature eggs which is excellent   Will they reduce the Clomid next cycle or is it still going to be 100mg?

I too take 100mg, scan on cd12 and am given the injection. Last cycle I had two follies one at 17mm and the other at 18mm so they did give me the hCG but if there had been 5 they would have sent me home and told me to have no BMS. BUT I would have done the same as you and gone for it!

I'm not sure about the ovulation kits, I got some from the internet 9 months ago but they were rubbish. I'm sure one of the other Clomid ladies will be able to give you some advice about which kits are the best. I've read some ladies use Clear Blue which I'm sure you can get on-line or at Boots.

Sorry I've not been much help   but I wanted to say 'hi'. 

Hope you are soon feeling a little better. There is a chatter thread with lots of wonderful ladies if you ever want to join us  

Take care

Tamsin x


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Tama,

Thank you for your message. 

I started clomid in April with 100mg. On CD scan they said i had 5 eggs 3 of them mature. I had the injection. but no PG. 

In May they gave me a rest due to too many eggs they said other vise i'll have PCOS. So we tried ourself but no PG again. 

In June i started taking 100mg clomid. On CD12 scan they said i had 5 eggs again. 
12mm , 17mm , 18mm , 19mm , 25mm.  
this time they didnt give injection and said no sex because of having multiple PG. but we took the risk and had sex. We hoped it would work this month but no PG again.

today as my CD2 i had  another scan and i'm told to have a break again due to too many eggs.
It seems like i do not have problems with ovulation but cant get PG 

So we'll try ourself again and hoping it'll work this month. 

I forgot to ask the nurse today do you know how many eggs do ladies produce on average after taking 100mg clomid?

About chatter thread what is it exactly? what do i need to do to join ?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hiya

So sorry things haven't been going to plan  

I think it really depends on the person as to how many follies/eggs are produced. I've been on Clomid for 3 months, first month I had 2 follies both 18mm, 2nd time just the one follie 18mm, and the 3rd time I had two follies 17mm & 18mm. I'm currently on my 4th cycle and will be having a scan next Monday.

I also ovulate okay but have never fallen pg   Lets hope that this month it works  

The chatter thread is on the main clomid pages, it's called crazy clomid cyclers chatter, all you need to do is join in anytime you like  

It's a nice thread with lots of ladies all taking clomid so there is lots of help and support. 

Look forward to chatting with you again.

Tamsin xx


----------



## Anj (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello Tamsin,

Sorry it didn't work for you this time. 
I got Clearblue digital OPK's as its so much easier to read, i got them from Amazon.
Last month i got a +ive OPK, so am going to use them again this month.
Good luck 
x


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Hi gulshie, 

Sorry to hear that your Clomid experience hasn't been very straightforward. It's frustrating, isn't it?

I've got a Clearblue monitor - it's expensive (about £100) and you have to buy OPK's to go with it (about £18 for 20), but I find it really good because it's very clear. I tried using the normal OPKs before that and just couldn't tell what they said! Although I'm sure the digital ones are better.

Another reason why I like the monitor is that, as well as telling you when you're LH surge is (the peak days), it also gives you a "High" reading in the run up to your peak days, so you can start having lots of BMS and not miss your ov!

I take my temperature as well, but to be honest, it's not very helpful because once your temp rises, it means you've already ov'd (i.e. to late for the BMS).

Good luck,
CJ
x


----------



## gulshie (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi CJgirl ,

Thank you for sharing your experience with me. I saw Clearblue monitor in boots last week. I can't remember how much it was.Last week was my 4.week of my cycle so I was hoping i was PG especially after i was told i have 4 mature eggs. But i found out soon that i wasnt PG  

But i'm thinking of getting one of these kits now.

It's very frustrating.Our hopes rises every month but no success yet. Our babies are waiting the right time to come i think 

Good luck to yo too.
x


----------



## CJgirl (Aug 24, 2008)

I know exactly what you mean! Hope the kits help.

CJ


----------

